# Craigslist Haul



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Found a craigslist add for 2 boxes of halloween stuff for $10. I bought it sight unseen, as I thought it would be more fun to surprise myself than nit pick before paying. This is what I got. A lot of cutesy stuff that I don't really display, but I'm sure I can use the guts of alot of the battery op stuff or at least 'scare' it up a bit. Seeing as everything works, I think I got my 10 bucks worth.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Not bad for 10 bucks! If you have a Halloween party, you may be able to use some of the stuff for decorations, or prizes. Congratulations.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely not bad for $10 even if there are some cutesy things


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

With some texture and paint even cutesy, can be spooky.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

We had the blow-molded Jack-O-Lantern on the corn shock when I was little - that alone would be worth the $10 - great score!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes I love that blow mold also.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

well worth the 10....................


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love that blow mold, and nice load for $10, definitely got your money's worth!
Congrats!
You can always donate the stuff you know you won't use to a nursing home, I work in one and the Activity Dept's budget is really shameful!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I have to admit that I am not into the blow molds. It is nostalgic, but I honestly would end up in a box. If anyone is interested in it, feel free to shoot me an offer in a PM. 

ps. I hope I am not breaking any rules. I just didn't think it was necessary to repost this in the classifieds.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you want to sell something, please create an add in the classified section. That way people can go to one place to look for sale items. Thanks!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, Sorry. Will do


----------

